# raindow fish question



## [email protected] (May 23, 2010)

I have one terquoise rainbow fish that has a bight yellow stripe from its dorsal fin to its nose that comes and goes...what is that


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Probably just one of the markings that they can have.


----------



## mudpup (Jun 4, 2010)

i have one two it just means your takein care of it right


----------

